# Lights for 20 gallon long



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello people!

Been a while since I've been on here, but I had decided to get back into planted tanks. The setup I have right now is much different than my previous setup with the 55 gallon.

I am running a dirted 20 gallon long. I am trying to keep this as low tech and simple as possible. So I'm looking for some ideas for the lighting situation.

Currently I have a 24 inch single T8 light fixture, running a floramax lightbulb, which I absolutely hate. I just ordered a 24 inch T8 6500k bulb off of amazon, because I could not find any locally. The light is sitting a little above 9 inches from the surface of the cap that is on top of the dirt.

So my question is, if the new bulb doesn't work out, what cheap lighting system could I go with. I was thinking maybe 3 or 4 6500k CFLs bulbs, but I'm just not sure.

I'm trying to keep this as cheap as possible. I had most of the stuff to start the tank, so I don't want to start spending a lot of money now.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

If you use only one of T8 you will have low lights, but if you use both the bulbs you will have a medium lighted tank. In either case you will have no need for compulsory CO2 enrichment.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's a cheap way to light a tank with CFL's and a Home Depot or Lowes "work light" or "brooder lamp" reflector. You'd need two, and they'd have to be a good bit above the tank. The PAR is pretty impressive for something so simple.

Post #21
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...saver-bulbs-lighting-question.html#post837592
Post #69
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ver-bulbs-lighting-question-2.html#post904062


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

kevmo911 said:


> Here's a cheap way to light a tank with CFL's and a Home Depot or Lowes "work light" or "brooder lamp" reflector. You'd need two, and they'd have to be a good bit above the tank. The PAR is pretty impressive for something so simple.
> 
> Post #21
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...saver-bulbs-lighting-question.html#post837592
> ...


So from the articles, it sounds like it's best for the CFLs to be horizontal. I also couldn't find any work likes that were not halogen. Of course the brooder lights seem to be the cheaper option, however those like bulbs would be vertical. Hmmmmm??? Lol


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Cinbos said:


> So from the articles, it sounds like it's best for the CFLs to be horizontal. I also couldn't find any work likes that were not halogen. Of course the brooder lights seem to be the cheaper option, however those like bulbs would be vertical. Hmmmmm??? Lol


If by better, you mean brighter, than you read things wrong. Look at post #21, diagram 6. It's a comparison of 23w bulbs sideways vs vertical.

And this is the fixture it's talking about:
HDX 150-Watt Incandescent Clamp Light-HD-300PDQ - The Home Depot


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

kevmo911 said:


> Cinbos said:
> 
> 
> > So from the articles, it sounds like it's best for the CFLs to be horizontal. I also couldn't find any work likes that were not halogen. Of course the brooder lights seem to be the cheaper option, however those like bulbs would be vertical. Hmmmmm??? Lol
> ...


You are exactly right, I definitely misunderstood that. Thank you for reminding me to go back in check. Well it looks like I know where I'm going with this. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

*LEDs for my 20 gal long?*

So I've been doing some reading and I feel torn on which way to go with my lights on the 20 gallon long. 

I've been seeing fixtures from beamswork, and finnex thrown around as suggestions. 

From the water level to the surface of the substrate is 10 inches max. I thought about going with 6500k CFLs in a clamp on work light, but then I saw the suggestions above by beamswork and finnex and thought "I could definitely afford one of these."

Just a background on the tank. It is dirted and capped with pool filter sand. I do not plan on using any diy or pressurized co2, as I want to keep this low tech and and easy on the wallet.

What are your thoughts and which route should I go with?


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

You could say I'm biased, but I own 3 Stingrays, one of which I've had well over a year with no problems. So from the surface to the substrate is around 10" which translates to probably another inch to the rim and add an inch for the light brackets and you get 12" to the substrate which should give you around 30 PAR. I like the Stingray and I'll probably buy another one in the future. There are other good options though-- the Beamswork Razor comes to mind in terms of direct competition. 

Here's a thread comparing the two. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/875457-beamswork-razor-6500k-30-par.html


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Are there any other thoughts out there. I want to try and make an educated guess. Input is 100% appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

I was in the same boat as you a little while ago but I was torn between the stingray and planted plus..in the end I went with the stingray and I'm loving it..definitely making everything pop..can't say much for the plants since I've only had the light for a couple days now..oh and also I have it on a 30g tank with a canopy but the light is sitting right on top of the glass section without using the provided legs..I did want to secure it to the canopy under so it was closer to the water but I'm not to sure how well the plastic covering that separates the LED's hold up To the condensation that builds up under the canopy..any ways Which ever light you go with will be a good choice both pocket friendly and worth it


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

A 30" Fugeray gives you 48 PAR at 12":

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/145-finnex/189944-finnex-ray-ii-fugeray-par-data.html

The light will be a few inches above the water surface because of the mounting clips/legs. 

I think Lowe, the finnex representative, said that the stingray is less powerful than the Fugeray. This link supports that:

http://www.theaquaticplantsociety.org/finnex_stingray_led/

A 48" stingray gets you 30-32 PAR at 12", so a 30" stingray should give similar or slightly lower results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey Cinbos. I have the Finnex Stingray on a 20g Long tank. I've only had it for about 2 weeks. I have some pictures of the light/tank combo on my post. I can't really compare it to anything else, but I am very satisfied with it. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/100-low-tech-forum/950186-20g-long-planted.html#post8499370


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

So I ended up going a different route with the lights. I wanted something now, so unworldly have to wait. So I already had a desk lamp. I lined the inside with tinfoil ducktape. I bought another desk lamp and did the same thing. I am running daylight CFLs in each. I also have the 24inch t8 6500k bulb. I believe this should be enough. I'm going to stop thinking about now and see how it works lol. Thank you for all input!


----------



## Cinbos (Dec 8, 2012)

So I ended up going a different route with the lights. I wanted something now, so unworldly have to wait. So I already had a desk lamp. I lined the inside with tinfoil ducktape. I bought another desk lamp and did the same thing. I am running daylight CFLs in each. I also have the 24inch t8 6500k bulb. I believe this should be enough. I'm going to stop thinking about now and see how it works lol. Thank you for all input!


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

I am in the same boat, but i have diy co2. I have 3 13watt 6500k lamps along the back of my tank and one 15watt t8 along the front. Very similar in wattage to you. It is a 20L. The lamps light are vertical and close to the surface. This definitely puts me in med light range. I also do 1.5 x dose of excel daily. I do get a little green algae on the glass.

If those lamps are 24watts, your definitely gonna need pressurized co2.
Even if they are 13 watts, I would either take the t8 off or double dose excel.


----------

